# 50s vs 60s wiring on a LP



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wich one is your favorite and why?


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I prefer the way the volume knobs react with the 50s.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like the 50's wiring. Made my Volume and Tone controls much more usable in tone and gain control of the amps/pedals. With Modern wiring the Tone is set to where you put it. With 50's, it can increase or decrease your Volume and a bit of Gain. Seems like it's just much more functional. 

But you have to sort of like twiddling your knobs fairly often.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> I like the 50's wiring. Made my Volume and Tone controls much more usable in tone and gain control of the amps/pedals. With Modern wiring the Tone is set to where you put it. With 50's, it can increase or decrease your Volume and a bit of Gain. Seems like it's just much more functional.


Agreed.





> But you have to sort of like twiddling your knobs fairly often.



I like playing with my knob. Wait, what were we talking about again?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I left the last line up for interpretation.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I always had 50's in every Les Paul I had but I want to upgrade my electronic and I was confused by the difference.
It seems like the tone pot is not in the same position in the "circuit".


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> I always had 50's in every Les Paul I had but I want to upgrade my electronic and I was confused by the difference.
> It seems like the tone pot is not in the same position in the "circuit".


This is a quick and easy read on it.

50s Vs Modern Les Paul Wiring


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Which one is it when each volume can act as a master for all in the middle? 

And which one Acts like a jazz bass. Both volumes indépendant and o l’y their own output a master. 


Hanks


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Big fan of 50s wiring in all my guitars!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I have one wired each...playing mostly hard rock/old school metal, i don't overly notice a difference....

EXCEPT...this is easier with the modern wiring


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> I like the 50's wiring. Made my Volume and Tone controls much more usable in tone and gain control of the amps/pedals. With Modern wiring the Tone is set to where you put it. With 50's, it can increase or decrease your Volume and a bit of Gain. Seems like it's just much more functional.
> 
> But you have to sort of like twiddling your knobs fairly often.



To me it seems that with the 50s wiring the tone can cut your low mids a bit and thus clean up the signal better with the vol rolled back a tad


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> I have one wired each...playing mostly hard rock/old school metal, i don't overly notice a difference....
> 
> EXCEPT...this is easier with the modern wiring


You mean the kill switch effect?


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

I find very little difference because I basically use the volumes as on/off switches and never touch the tone knobs.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

MarkusV said:


> To me it seems that with the 50s wiring the tone can cut your low mids a bit and thus clean up the signal better with the vol rolled back a tad


I agree. I've found that it's much easier to clean up a heavy drive sound or tweak a lower drive sound with some minor adjustments. Sometimes the major adjustments are really great as well. I've also found that from 0 - 10 will give you a much wider range of sounds. The pots on my LP have a much greater range of flexibility from 0 - 10 than previously. It's a fairly discernable difference actually. Especially for my 16.5K SH-5 in the bridge. It's a mid heavy pickup that works nicely with 50's wiring. The old Duncan DCJ


----------

